# Motorhome touring Malta?



## swallow

We were wondering if anyone has taken their van to malta? we understand there is one campsite but can you free park? what are the roads like? any info gratefully received. richard.


----------



## CliffyP

Its my ambition to do malta, we have friend there and are planning on doing a trip sometime. Roads are not to bad, drivers 'bloody awfull'  .
I will watch with interest, any info wanted on Malta just ask, we have been 20+ times.


----------



## rayc

*Re: Motorhome touring malta?*



swallow said:


> We were wondering if anyone has taken their van to malta? we understand there is one campsite but can you free park? what are the roads like? any info gratefully received. richard.


I lived in Malta for 2 years and last visited 2 years ago. I only know of one campsite which is at St Georges bay. Wild camping is unheard off but I don't know if it is illegal.

In any event as the island is so small, car hire is cheap, as are flights from the UK that I cannot see any financial gain from the hassle of driving there. I cannot remember the ferry fare from Italy but it wasn't cheap.

The roads are not bad but they all go through bottlenecks such as Sliema and Valletta is no go. I have fond memories of driving Army 3 tonners around but there is no doubt that traffic is busier these days.

http://www.maltacampsite.com/caravans-motorhomes.asp
Ray


----------



## freewheeler

I was there last month on a small hotel break. The island seems too small to be worth the effort to get there in a motorhome and some of the roads are darned awful, especially where you get away from the hordes (which is what I tend to do in my motorhome anyway). I would head for bigger Med islands myself personally.

Good luck.


----------



## quiraing

Visit Malta often. Have friends there. In my opinion I would not take a motorhome there. Malta is too small to justify a touring holiday and as a previous poster said, Malta is best visited by a flight and hotel or self catering accomodation. Public transport is great ( and cheap ) and the Maltese are wonderful people.


----------



## marionandrob

Was told years ago!

The Maltese drive in the shade 8O


----------



## pippin

There isn't any shade in Malta!

No trees.


----------



## mumtruffles

If you want to take a motorhome to Malta be very careful where you park up. The guy that owns the campsite at the north of the island goes around looking for illegal camper vans and campers especially through the winter season when he has time to. He will report you to the council who then have to act to fine you for parking up. 

But before you book to stay at this site read some reviews please. It is a complete rip off. 

Access to the campsite is dreadful - very bad road for 2 miles then a dust track with very big holes. It will not do your vehicle any good at all. 

Malta is by far best to visit and stay in a hotel - and very probably a lot cheaper in the long run - the campsite owner will take one look at your motorhome and decide the price. Because of this he will then tell you that you don't have a choice, he'll tell you that you will be risking legal matters if you park anywhere else on the island. 

THINK TWICE!!!


----------



## pippin

If Malta is no good - how about Gozo?!!


----------



## marionandrob

pippin said:


> There isn't any shade in Malta!
> 
> No trees.


walls?
Tall buildings? ( all those holiday hotels and apartments)
Lots of trees (unless they've chopped them all down in the last couple of years)


----------



## pippin

I was last there in 1954 as a ten-year old.

Don't remember any trees, just barren scorched arid land!


----------



## loobyloo59

I was a district nurse in Malta for eight years! Revisited this year and the main arterial roads are loads better but the smaller roads remain the same with lots of potholes, the driving isn't quite so mad as it was ten years ago but yes they do drive in the shade! I personally wouldn't take the 'wagon' over there and avoid Gozo the roads are even narrower than Malta !
Go by plane as the previous posts have suggested and transport is cheap!

Wendy


----------



## firewood

we are planing going to malta in our m/home in the next few years
and for wild camping go to hell far its a big ind est plenty of places to park around there.
i used to go dragracing there
hope this helps


----------



## swallow

*Malta thanks*

Thanks everyone been very informative think we will leave motorhome somewhere safe and do trip as foot passengers hotels seem plentyful and will be after new year.


----------



## Zozzer

Upto 2006 we holidayed in Malta for a number of years and we absolutely love the place and the people. But I would not take a motorhome on the island as you will undoubtly regret it. As other people have said, it would be far better to go in an hotel during your stay and hire a car to tour both Malta & Gozo, or use the inexpensive Maltese Buses. We hired a car, but always used the bus to go to Valetta as the roads are crowded and parking is a nightmare. Also if you do drive over there, be very wary of the speed camera's they are very well hidden. The northern coastal road has several camera's place as you exit tunnels along the route.

One sight in "Must See" category is the Grand Harbour tour, it's definately got the WoW factor.


----------



## Zozzer

*Re: Malta thanks*



swallow said:


> Thanks everyone been very informative think we will leave motorhome somewhere safe and do trip as foot passengers hotels seem plentyful and will be after new year.


We did a day coach trip from Valetta via Pozzallo in Sicily to visit Mount Etna. So it follows you can do a day trip as foot passengers from Sicily to heart of Valetta.

http://www.virtuferries.com/pages/index.aspx


----------



## mumtruffles

Gozo is very similar to malta when it comes to camping, motorhomes and or caravans - there is no provision for them on Gozo - you would need to get permission from the local council or risk getting fined or worse still MEPA will cart you caravan, motor home away and charge you and then charge you a daily rate for keeping it in an unsecure compound until your case can be heard in court. 
Seriously there are no trees for shade - it really isn't the place for camping or motorhomes or caravans or mobile homes.

Sicily is great - and there are some fantastic beaches you can park up on specially designated ground. Defo worth a visit to Sicily.


----------



## mumtruffles

Hal Far - goodness - you are brave - this is where the refugees are emprisioned. Can just imagine how nice that will be to campout with 4000.00 refugees - no shade - no trees - no facilities.

Sounds great.

Parking a car is a nightmare on Malta never mind a motorhome ;-O
Good luck - you're going to need it :lol: 8O


----------



## mumtruffles

mumtruffles said:


> If you want to take a motorhome to Malta be very careful where you park up. The guy that owns the campsite at the north of the island goes around looking for illegal camper vans and campers especially through the winter season when he has time to. He will report you to the council who then have to act to fine you for parking up.
> 
> But before you book to stay at this site read some reviews please. It is a complete rip off.
> 
> Access to the campsite is dreadful - very bad road for 2 miles then a dust track with very big holes. It will not do your vehicle any good at all.
> 
> Malta is by far best to visit and stay in a hotel - and very probably a lot cheaper in the long run - the campsite owner will take one look at your motorhome and decide the price. Because of this he will then tell you that you don't have a choice, he'll tell you that you will be risking legal matters if you park anywhere else on the island.
> 
> THINK TWICE!!!


Gozo have no campsites or motorhome parks - you risk having your motorhome compounded.

Try Sicily - brilliant for touring


----------



## swallow

*Malta*

Hi Mumtruffles 
Thanks for info re Gozo but had no plans to go there only to Malta we will leave our camper on a secure campground here on Scicily and travel to Malta as foot passengers staying in hotels/b&bs.

Regards Swallow


----------



## toojo

You have to go to Malta to get to Gozo and if Malta is a nono then Gozo is a triple nono.
John.


----------



## pippin

Tojo - I mentioned Gozo with tongue seriously in cheek!

Firewood - _"and for wild camping go to hell far its a big ind est plenty of places to park around there"_

Seriously puzzled as to what all that means.


----------



## olley

pippin said:


> Firewood - _"and for wild camping go to hell far its a big ind est plenty of places to park around there"_
> 
> Seriously puzzled as to what all that means.


I think that should read; and for wild camping go to Hal Far, its a big industrial estate, plenty of places to park around there.

http://maps.google.co.uk/?ie=UTF8&ll=35.81583,14.506288&spn=0.006821,0.008991&t=h&z=16

Olley


----------



## pippin

And people say that spelling and punctuation do not matter!

An Ind Est seems an odd place to spend a holiday - there are plenty of those here in UK......


----------



## Patrick_Phillips

Be wary with the ferries between Malta and Sicily during the Winter. They have a habit of either canceling or re-routing without warning! The longer trip from Palermo is, I think, a little less on a whim...
Patrick


----------

